# Chicharrones



## pejeman

Por haber dicho "que no le busques ruido al chicharrón" en el foro de inglés-español, entramos varios foristas en un diálogo sobre esta sabrosa hipodermis de cerdo frita en manteca de ídem.

Como en México es una delicia, sobre todo en tacos con aguacate y una buena salsa, me permito preguntar a mis compañeros foristas si lo conocen, cómo lo llaman en su tierra y cómo lo disfrutan, en su caso.


Saludos


----------



## rocioteag

Yumi, Yumi! Tengo hambre.... 

si lo conozco, me encanta, solo, con carnitas, en salsa verde o roja, con aguacate......


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Debido a que ésta no es una pregunta relativa a temas linguísticos del español, transfiero el hilo al foro de "Discusiones Culturales".
Saludos.

(Por cierto, también es muy bueno con un poco de limón y sal como botanita)


----------



## fenixpollo

Con tu permiso, pejeman, traduzco tu pregunta para que más foreros puedan participar: 





pejeman said:


> For having said "que no le busques ruido al chicharrón" in the Spanish-English forum, some of us *foreros* have started a dialogue about this tasty pig dermis (chicharrón) fried in its own fat.
> 
> Since it is a delicacy in Mexico, especially in tacos with avocado and a nice salsa, I would like to ask my colleagues if they are familiar with it, what it's called in your countries and, if so, how is it eaten.


 En los Estados Unidos, existe un estilo de papa frita en bolsa, pero en vez de papas, son chicharrones secos y crujientes.  Estos *pork rinds* tienen más popularidad en el sureste del país, pero se conocen en todo lugar que haya una gasolinera.


----------



## Dux Corvan

En España, especialmente en Andalucía, también se llaman así, chicharrones. Aquí no se toman en salsa, sino con pan; a veces se cortan en rodajas muy finas y se les añade algo de jugo de limón -para quitarles su textura grasienta. Son muy apreciados, aunque no muy sanos para los que padezcan de altos índices de colesterol.



> En los Estados Unidos, existe un estilo de papa frita en bolsa, pero en vez de papas, son chicharrones secos y crujientes. Estos *pork rinds* tienen más popularidad en el sureste del país, pero se conocen en todo lugar que haya una gasolinera.


 
Eso también existe aquí, en España. Se llaman *cortezas de cerdo*.


----------



## Span_glish

Se me hizo agua la boca 
En Guatemala los chicharrones los comemos con tortilla, limón y sal. También sobre yuca y con una salsita de tomate.


----------



## fenixpollo

Dux Corvan said:


> Eso también existe aquí, en España. Se llaman *cortezas de cerdo*.


Gracias por la información, DC. 

Se me olvidó decir que esas cortezas de cerdo (pork rinds) son la única manera que conozco en que la gente estadounidense disfrutan el chicharrón.

Saludos.


----------



## Tadeo

En Guanajuato es típico comer  Guacamayas son tortas rellenas de Chicharrón y Guacamole. Creo que son muy populares en Guadalajara también.


----------



## luis masci

Yo sinceramente no se muy bien lo que son “los tacos”, ni “el aguacate” ni tampoco “las guacamayas” (todo eso me suena muy mexicano). 
De todas maneras conozco el chicharrón por ese nombre. Por esta parte del sur de América del sur es muy común “el pan con chicharrón”. Riquísimo.


----------



## danielfranco

In Mexico I knew the pork rinds well... Deep fried in shortening, they were very crunchy and delicious with lemon juice and hot picante sauce on them. But also, they would take the deep-fried pork rinds and cook them in green tomatoes' sauce (with green chilli peppers, from trees, not bushes: spicier!) and served in tacos. Or cooked with pinto beans and bacon rinds (and jalapeño chilli peppers) to make "frijoles charros". Or cooked in many other ways...
But what I used to like the best growing up in Mexico, was to go to the "Miscelánea" (general store) in the corner of my street and buy a few "cueritos", which were RAW pork skins, but pickled in brine...
Now, those were delicious with "buffalo" sauce...


----------



## heidita

Dux Corvan said:


> En España, especialmente en Andalucía, también se llaman así, chicharrones. Aquí no se toman en salsa, sino con pan; a veces se cortan en rodajas muy finas y se les añade algo de jugo de limón -
> 
> .


 
¿En serio? Yo sólo conozco los chicharrones en forma de embutido en España. ¿O te refieres a esto? 

Los chicharrones que describe Pejeman se traducen por "pork rind", cortezas de cerdo, que yo personalmente sólo conozco ya en bolsas . Antes había algún bar en Madrid, que lo ofrecía como aperitivo, hechos casero, pero ya no existen, me parece. 

Por cierto, estos chicharrones en tu tierra, pejeman, ¿se toman calientes y recién hechos?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Well, in the Philippines, people love to eat “chicharrones” also.  It almost has the exact same name, chicharron.  One way we eat it is by dipping into a sauce made with vinegar, soy sauce, salt, pepper, sugar, and garlic.  We also use crushed chicharron as a topping on a Filipino dish called Palabok.  It’s a dish made with rice noodles, some type of sauce (I’m not sure exactly what it’s made of), shrimp, and other ingredients.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Este hilo empieza a preocuparme.  Asi que estoy enamorada de la comida mexicana (y de chicharrones), yo estaba dejandolo un rato ... pero esta muy cerca a la frontera de chat.

Les pido leer esto una vez mas:



> ... promote thought-provoking, insightful conversation...



No quiero cerrar este hilo, pero estamos muy cerca.

saludos,
Chaska

PD - Disculpame, por favor - esta vieja computadora no hace accentos hoy.


----------



## jazyk

En Brasil sí hay chicharrones, a los cuales les llamamos torresmo. Existe también el pão de torresmo, delicioso.  Se comen chicharrones por estos lares con la comida de cada día, que en la mayoría de las veces tiene arroz y frijoles/fríjoles/alubias/porotos/judías (pon tu alternativa aquí  ).


----------



## fenixpollo

Chaska, are you honestly objecting to this thread because it is not thought-provoking and insightful?  Does it not provide insight to learn the ways in which different cultures eat the skin of pigs?  I have already gained insight about Spanish culture, and a couple of residents of Spain are learning about their own culture.   And then there's this comment that has provoked a lot of thought in this chicken-brain.... 





luis masci said:


> Yo sinceramente no se muy bien lo que son “los tacos”, ni “el aguacate” ni tampoco “las guacamayas” (todo eso me suena muy mexicano).
> De todas maneras conozco el chicharrón por ese nombre. Por esta parte del sur de América del sur es muy común “el pan con chicharrón”. Riquísimo.


 ¿Entonces, Luis, no tienen tacos en Argentina?


----------



## Dux Corvan

jazyk said:


> En Brasil sí hay chicharrones, a los cuales les llamamos torresmo. Existe también el pão de torresmo, delicioso. Se comen chicharrones por estos lares con la comida de cada día, que en la mayoría de las veces tiene arroz y frijoles/fríjoles/alubias/porotos/judías (pon tu alternativa aquí  ).


 
En España llamamos *torrezno* (nótese la similitud), al bacón o tocino en tiras, frito en aceite y muy quemado y crujiente. Suele acompañar a los huevos fritos y las patatas fritas.

Heidita, en España se sirven los chicharrones de dos maneras. Unos lo forman la epidermis y dermis del cerdo y la capa de grasa subyaciente, que se tuesta y se sirven calientes. Las cortezas es más o menos lo mismo, pero completamente seco y deshidratado y luego frito. El otro chicharrón comprende además parte de la carne y tejidos que cubren el músculo, es más grueso, se cura o se cuece y se sirve en lonchas. Esto último será lo que tú conoces.

Chaska, este hilo no es chat en absoluto. Gracias a él accedemos a un vocabulario restringido e interesante, al que no es posible acceder por métodos académicos corrientes. Además nos aproxima a cuestiones culturales de índole cotidiana que reflejan mucho más de nuestro modo de vida que algunas supuestas "grandes cuestiones".


----------



## natasha2000

En Serbia, lo llamamos čvarci (leer: chvartzi  ).

Se corta el tocino en tiras, y luego a trozitos pequeños. Si tocino tiene carne, mejor. Se mete en una olla, y se calienta, hasta que la grasa empiece a fundirse. Algunos en este punto añaden un poco de leche. Luego se escurre la grasa, y se devuelven a freir, hasta obtener un color dorado. Entonces se sacan en un escurridor, y se aprietan con un cucharrón de madera para sacar más grasa. Luego se sacan en una madera, se presionan con algo (otra madera), también para sacar más grasa. al final, se sazonan con la sal.

A mi, personalmente, me gustan los que se hacen en los alrededores de la ciudad Valjevo (leer: Vallevo), porque allí los achicharan tanto que se quedan como tabaco, tan finos, y por lo tanto, no muy grasos. Muy diferente que en el norte de Serbia, en Vojvodina, (leer: Voyvodina), donde los dejan con bastante grasa, y muy gordos. Así no me gustan, ya que son demasiado grasos. 

De momento, no he visto que se vendan en bolsas. Es un producto, pura y exclusivamente casero. 

No es un snack, ni pica-pica, es una comida, como cualquier otra, normalmente se come con pan utilizando dedos. Con un trozo de pan, los aprietas contra el plato y los pegas al trozo de pan, y entonces rapidamente lo metes en la boca. ¡Qué rico! 

También se utiliza para hacer pastas saladas, como por ejemplo estos bollos. ¡Riquísimos!

EDIT: Acabo de enterrarme como se hacen los tabaco-chicharrones. Después de freirlos, se meten en una presa especial que es como la de ajo, pero mas grande. Se presionan, entonces sale toda la grasa, y se quedan fibras. Se sacuden un poquito, para despegarlos, se pone la sal, y ¡voilà! ¡A comer!


----------



## luis masci

fenixpollo said:


> ¿Entonces, Luis, no tienen tacos en Argentina?


Mi querido Fenixpollo, quizás sea sólo un problema de denominaciones.
Por aquí tacos son los que se usan en la suela de los zapatos (nada que ver con comidas  ).
Mi mujer me apunta que “aguacate” es lo que aquí llamamos “palta”. Probablemente “los tacos” sean lo que aquí llamamos “humitas”. Pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## natasha2000

luis masci said:


> Mi querido Fenixpollo, quizás sea sólo un problema de denominaciones.
> Por aquí tacos son los que se usan en la suela de los zapatos (nada que ver con comidas  ).
> Mi mujer me apunta que “aguacate” es lo que aquí llamamos “palta”. Probablemente “los tacos” sean lo que aquí llamamos “humitas”. Pero no estoy seguro.


 

Según eso, parece que no....  
Aunque en cierto modo, muy similar.

tacos
humitas

EDIT: Se ve que no. _Humitas_ es una pasta de choclo (maíz) que se envuelve en la hoja de maíz. Nada que ver con _tacos_.


----------



## fenixpollo

En México/Estados Unidos:
humita = tamal
tacón = parte del zapato que alza el talón
aguacate = fruta, del árbol persea americana, muy suave y verde; se usa para hacer la salsa guacamole
guacamaya = loro = un perico tropical, muy colorido (no conozco la comida del mismo nombre, a pesar de haber vivido en Guanajuato y Guadalajara, México)


----------



## heidita

> en España se sirven los chicharrones de dos maneras. Unos lo forman la epidermis y dermis del cerdo y la capa de grasa subyacente, que se tuesta y se sirven calientes


 
Como siempre decimos en otros hilos:¡Contexto, please!

En este caso hay que determinar : ¡Lugar, por favor!

En Madrid desconocemos esta manera de comer cortezas, que no se llaman chicharrones. Como chicharrones aquí sólo se conoce el embutido.

Esto lo dice la Academia, en plural aparentemente sólo tiene esta definición, y como tal se conoce aquí.

*9.* m. pl. Fiambre formado por trozos de carne de distintas partes del cerdo, prensado en moldes.

Mi marido también está interesado, ¿en qué lugar de España se comen así los _chicharrones_? Y ¿se puede pedir en un restaurante, o es puramente casero?


----------



## Span_glish

Me acabo de recordar también de las "pupusas salvadoreñas", que son unas tortillas gruesas de maíz que están rellenas de chicharrón, queso, entre otros.  Y se comen con repollo y salsa de tomate encima.


----------



## Dux Corvan

heidita said:


> Mi marido también está interesado, ¿en qué lugar de España se comen así los _chicharrones_? Y ¿se puede pedir en un restaurante, o es puramente casero?


 
En Cádiz. Aquí también existe el chicharrón-embutido del que hablas, y que se vende en charcuterías. Pero los chicharrones-corteza los sirven hechos en algunos bares, churrerías, plazas de abastos, sitios así. Se comen calientes o fríos, pero con pan.


----------



## Tadeo

Efectivamente Luis, si no me equivoco _palta_ es el regionalismo que se usa en Argentina para lo que en México llamamos _aguacate. _Tal vez hayas oído que los primeros españoles que llegaron a América lo llamaban _mantequilla de árbol, _por su consistencia(muy parecida a la mantequilla) y su color verde.

fenix pollo tal vez no tuviste oportunidad de comerlas; te las describo pero ojalá y un día nos honres con tu visita en Guanajuato y nos acompañes a deleitar una. Las más populares son las de un puesto al pie del monumento al Pipila.

guacamaya: torta rellena de chicharrón, aguacate y pico de gallo(salsa mexicana hecha con cebolla, chile serrano, cilantro, jitomate, cebolla, limón y otros ingredientes dependiendo de la región). Se lllama Guacamaya a la torta porque su relleno se ve verde y rojo como los colores del ave(Guacamaya).


----------



## caravaggio

Pues en Perú ni hablen del aguacate porque no sabrán de que se trata..aqui tambien se le llama palta.
Y los chicharrones hay dos:
los chicarrones de los que estan descritos que son crocantes...que se comen solos, nunca he visto que alguien los coma con alguna salsa. Me los daban en el mercado como yapa. Y el chicharron de cerdo que es la carne de cerdo cocinada por horas en su propia grasa... se come con pan especialmente con una deliciosa sarsa de cebollas con ají.... ese si habia que comprarlo.

saludos


----------



## pejeman

heidita said:


> ¿En serio? Yo sólo conozco los chicharrones en forma de embutido en España. ¿O te refieres a esto?
> 
> Los chicharrones que describe Pejeman se traducen por "pork rind", cortezas de cerdo, que yo personalmente sólo conozco ya en bolsas . Antes había algún bar en Madrid, que lo ofrecía como aperitivo, hechos casero, pero ya no existen, me parece.
> 
> Por cierto, estos chicharrones en tu tierra, pejeman, ¿se toman calientes y recién hechos?


 
Hola:

Pues la verdad cuando me ha tocado ver que saquen el chicharrón del cazo de cobre. siempre he esperado a que se enfríe un poco. Lo más común es comprarlo en el mercado (mercado popular o mercado callejero (tianguis) o en el supermercado, cuando ya están a temperatura ambiente. A veces están los chicharrones dentro de una vidriera, con un reflector de luz, para que estén un poco más calientes que el ambiente.

Es muy usual que en el supermercado le dé una probadita al chicharrón, para ver si es de mi agrado. Creo que ya le debo alguns kilos al super. Yo prefiero el que tiene más "gordito", que son como cojincillos de grasa, que quedan muy dorados. Ya en casa, te lo puedes comer así en frío en un taco hecho con tortilla de maìz o calentarlo en un comal o comértelo directamente como botana, así en frío.

Buen provecho


----------



## luis masci

fenixpollo said:


> ¿Entonces, Luis, no tienen tacos en Argentina?


Tal vez tenga que arribar a la conclusión de que efectivamente ,no tenemos “tacos” en la Argentina. 




 MODERATOR EDIT: El resto del post estaba off-topic. Favor de centrarse en _los chicharrones_.


----------



## Mei

pejeman said:


> Por haber dicho "que no le busques ruido al chicharrón" en el foro de inglés-español, entramos varios foristas en un diálogo sobre esta sabrosa hipodermis de cerdo frita en manteca de ídem.
> 
> Como en México es una delicia, sobre todo en tacos con aguacate y una buena salsa, me permito preguntar a mis compañeros foristas si lo conocen, cómo lo llaman en su tierra y cómo lo disfrutan, en su caso.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo lo conozco como "cortezas de cerdo", "chicharrones" (no muy usado) o "morros de cerdo"... ¡qué hambre! 

Mei


----------



## zebedee

Por favor, señores, ciñémosnos al tema en cuestión: _los chicharrones y sus variedades_ porque, si no, tendremos que cerrar este hilo. 

Hay miles de foros especializados en cocina pero éste no es uno de ellos.

Gracias,

zebedee
Culture moderator


----------



## MarieC

Chicharrones (aka: Chicharon in the Philippines) is a very popular snack in the Philippines. It's normally dipped in spicy vinegar. I eat it with ketchup, though. Heh.


----------



## Noel Acevedo

pejeman said:


> Por haber dicho "que no le busques ruido al chicharrón" en el foro de inglés-español, entramos varios foristas en un diálogo sobre esta sabrosa hipodermis de cerdo frita en manteca de ídem.
> 
> Como en México es una delicia, sobre todo en tacos con aguacate y una buena salsa, me permito preguntar a mis compañeros foristas si lo conocen, cómo lo llaman en su tierra y cómo lo disfrutan, en su caso.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Pejeman:

En Puerto Rico se les conoce como chicharón y se come con pan.  Y si  tienes una cerveza fría, mejor.

Noel


----------



## pejeman

Gracias por todos sus comentarios. Por lo visto, por donde pasaron los españoles, quedó arraigado el gusto por comer chicharrones, chicharón, cortezas, etc., claro acompañado con lo que existe en cada región. Buen provecho a todos

Pejeman


----------



## fenixpollo

pejeman said:


> Gracias por todos sus comentarios. Por lo visto, por donde pasaron los españoles, quedó arraigado el gusto por comer chicharrones, chicharón, cortezas, etc., claro acompañado con lo que existe en cada región.


 Desconozco el origen de los pork rinds en los Estados Unidos, pero dudo que tuviera que ver con los españoles.


----------



## natasha2000

pejeman said:


> Gracias por todos sus comentarios. Por lo visto, por donde pasaron los españoles, quedó arraigado el gusto por comer chicharrones, chicharón, cortezas, etc., claro acompañado con lo que existe en cada región. Buen provecho a todos
> 
> Pejeman


 
En Serbia nunca estuvieron. 
Chicharón es tambén bien conocido en todos los Balcanes. Lo que pasa es que en tu hilo participaron solo hispanoarlantes nativos con exepción de Fenix y yo, pero que también de una manera u otra tenemos algo que ver con la cultura hispánica.


----------



## pejeman

fenixpollo said:


> Desconozco el origen de los pork rinds en los Estados Unidos, pero dudo que tuviera que ver con los españoles.


 
Bueno, los españoles llegaron a lo que hoy es Estados Unidos, por las Floridas, por California, por Arizona, y tuvieron posesión temporal de la Luisiana o al menos de una parte de ella. Eso sin mencionar que México, heredero de los territorios que comprendía la Nueva España, incluyó los territorios de Texas hasta 1836, y California, Nevada, Utah, Arizona, Colorado y Nuevo México hasta 1848.

Así es que por ahí también pasaron los españoles y sus herederos, lo cual bien podría explicar el origen de los "pork rinds", a menos que estos específicamente se hubiesesn originado en los mataderos de Chicago, sin intervención de manos españolas o que después de 1898 los hubiesen adoptado de Puerto Rico o de las Filipinas, en donde, como antiguas posesiones españolas también disfutan de los sabrosos chicharrones.

Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

pejeman said:


> Bueno, los españoles llegaron a lo que hoy es Estados Unidos, por las Floridas, por California, por Arizona, y tuvieron posesión temporal de la Luisiana o al menos de una parte de ella. Eso sin mencionar que México, heredero de los territorios que comprendía la Nueva España, incluyó los territorios de Texas hasta 1836, y California, Nevada, Utah, Arizona, Colorado y Nuevo México hasta 1848.
> 
> Así es que por ahí también pasaron los españoles y sus herederos, lo cual bien podría explicar el origen de los "pork rinds", a menos que estos específicamente se hubiesesn originado en los mataderos de Chicago, sin intervención de manos españolas o que después de 1898 los hubiesen adoptado de Puerto Rico o de las Filipinas, en donde, como antiguas posesiones españolas también disfutan de los sabrosos chicharrones.


Los pork rinds son mas populares en el sur de los estados unidos -- muy lejos de las influencias culturales de España o de Chicago.  Y eso no explica el caso de Serbia. Natasha tiene buen punto... el hecho de que todos los respondientes tengan algo que ver con la cultura española, no significa que la costumbre de comer la piel del puerco proceda de la cultura española.


----------



## pejeman

natasha2000 said:


> En Serbia nunca estuvieron.
> Chicharón es tambén bien conocido en todos los Balcanes. Lo que pasa es que en tu hilo participaron solo hispanoarlantes nativos con exepción de Fenix y yo, pero que también de una manera u otra tenemos algo que ver con la cultura hispánica.


 
Hola Natasha:

Bueno, yo no dije que solamente por donde pasaron los españoles se acostumbren los chicharrones. Lo que afirmé, como censecuencia de las colaboraciones de los compañeros foristas,  es que por donde ellos pasaron, como México, Cuba, Puerto Rico, las Filipinas, etc. se adoptó la costumbre de preparar y comer chicharrones.

Ahora, me permito preguntarte ¿cómo se llaman en Serbia los chicharrones (en grafía latina, digamos) y como acostumbran comerlos?

Saludos


----------



## GenJen54

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Los pork rinds son mas populares en el sur de los estados unidos -- muy lejos de las influencias culturales de España o de Chicago.


It seems I first knew of pork rinds when I was a farily young child - mid to late 1970s. Then, they were considered "gross," and weren't very popular.

In the last few years, thanks to the "Atkins," "South Beach" and similar "high-protien" diets, their popularity as a substitute for potato chips and other carbohydrate-heavy foods has exploded. You can now find them in different "flavors" such as "nacho cheese," "garlic" and "pepper." We tend to eat them straight out of the bag, and not with salsas or other dips.

I've yet to see them served in any restaurant, however, and they are usually served as individual "chips," although in some hispanic markets, you can find them in larger sheets.


----------



## natasha2000

pejeman said:


> Hola Natasha:
> 
> Bueno, yo no dije que solamente por donde pasaron los españoles se acostumbren los chicharrones. Lo que afirmé, como censecuencia de las colaboraciones de los compañeros foristas, es que por donde ellos pasaron, como México, Cuba, Puerto Rico, las Filipinas, etc. se adoptó la costumbre de preparar y comer chicharrones.
> 
> Ahora, me permito preguntarte ¿cómo se llaman en Serbia los chicharrones (en grafía latina, digamos) y como acostumbran comerlos?
> 
> Saludos


 
jejeje... Por lo visto se te ha escapado el post Nº17...

Estoy segura que los chicharones se comen en todos los países que comen cerdo. Bulgaria, Macedonia, Croacia, Bosnia (los no-musulmanes), Slovenia, Rumania, Grecia.... Y no sé por qué, pero casi estoy segura que las tierras alemanas/austríacas así como húngaras también conocen este sabroso manjar...


----------



## pejeman

natasha2000 said:


> jejeje... Por lo visto se te ha escapado el post Nº17...
> 
> Estoy segura que los chicharones se comen en todos los países que comen cerdo. Bulgaria, Macedonia, Croacia, Bosnia (los no-musulmanes), Slovenia, Rumania, Grecia....


 
Hola otra vez Natasha:

Sí en efecto no lo había leído. Se me hizo agua la boca. Yo visité Eslovenia en una ocasión, cuando aún era parte de Yugoeslavia y pasé un día en Lubliana, pero no me percaté de de que hubiese chicharrones o su equivalente balcánico. De lo que me perdí.

Acabo de recordar que en el Noroeste de México, se preparan lo que se llama "chicharrón de res", que corresponde a la grasa de la res, que se separa de la carne y se pone a asar sobre un comal, hasta que queda completamente dorada y crujiente y se come con tortillas de harina de trigo y salsa picante o bien con rajas de chile verde, asado en el comal y despellejado. Buen provecho.

Saludos

Pejeman


----------



## natasha2000

pejeman said:


> Hola otra vez Natasha:
> 
> Sí en efecto no lo había leído. Se me hizo agua la boca. Yo visité Eslovenia en una ocasión, cuando aún era parte de Yugoeslavia y pasé un día en Lubliana, pero no me percaté de de que hubiese chicharrones o su equivalente balcánico. De lo que me perdí.
> 
> Acabo de recordar que en el Noroeste de México, se preparan lo que se llama "chicharrón de res", que corresponde a la grasa de la res, que se separa de la carne y se pone a asar sobre un comal, hasta que queda completamente dorada y crujiente y se come con tortillas de harina de trigo y salsa picante o bien con rajas de chile verde, asado en el comal y despellejado. Buen provecho.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Pejeman


 
Pues, creo que en Eslovenia lo habrías visto si te huieras metido por los pueblos y aldeas. Com ya he dicho, es un manjar que es casi exclusivamente de elaboración casera, así que en las tienes, no creo que vayasa verlo, al menos si no tevayas a mercado, peroni allí, siempre. No lo vas a encontrar envasados ni en bolsa, como aquí en España, además, no tienen nada que ver con los chicharones de España. A mi espeialmente me encantan esos ala "tabaco". Se comen con pan, y nada más. Igual puedes añadirle una cebolleta, o un poco de queso blanco, pero nada más. Y desde luego no lo vas a encontrar en ningún restaurante.

EDIT: Por cierto, los chicharones serbios son siempre de cerdo.


----------



## elcampet

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pues la verdad cuando me ha tocado ver que saquen el chicharrón del cazo de cobre. siempre he esperado a que se enfríe un poco. Lo más común es comprarlo en el mercado (mercado popular o mercado callejero (tianguis) o en el supermercado, cuando ya están a temperatura ambiente. A veces están los chicharrones dentro de una vidriera, con un reflector de luz, para que estén un poco más calientes que el ambiente.
> 
> Es muy usual que en el supermercado le dé una probadita al chicharrón, para ver si es de mi agrado. Creo que ya le debo alguns kilos al super. Yo prefiero el que tiene más "gordito", que son como cojincillos de grasa, que quedan muy dorados. Ya en casa, te lo puedes comer así en frío en un taco hecho con tortilla de maìz o calentarlo en un comal o comértelo directamente como botana, así en frío.
> 
> Buen provecho


Hola pejeman: con el hambre que traigo en este momento se me han antojado los tacos de chicharra, como también llaman en Yucatán al chicharrón, a los trozos que tu llamas "gorditos" por aquí les llamamos k'astakán que en lengua maya significa "medio maduro" y a éstos trozos. junto con la "cáscara" que es la corteza, se les exprime naranja agria y se les agrega chile habanero (al gusto) cilantro, cebolla y tomate en pedacitos y (...) ya me voy a cenar.
Saludos,


----------



## Quebeca

Bueno, saludos a todos, 
Conversacion cultural interesante! 
Algunos dicen, lo que mas resiste en una cultura son las costumbres alimentarias, que muy dificilmente se las puede quitar a uno...

El chicharrón que conozco lo probe en Bolivia, son pedazos de carne de cerdo con su grasa y su cuero (y a veces algunos pelitos  -cuando se lo come en lugares poco aconsejables, en la mayoria de los casos el chicharron no tiene de esos indeseables y es muy rico! ). Segun me dijeron, algunos lo hacen macerar con ají (chile) y a veces frutas o cáscara de naranja, otros lo preparan con sal no más. Se sirve con mote de maís y con la sempiterna llajua (picante hecho de chile locoto, hierba killkiña y tomate). 

Por estos lados (Quebec, Canada) comemos tambien algo parecido a chicharrones no-bolivianos, jeje ! Se hace freir grasa salada de cerdo hasta que esté bien tostada y ligera. Esta comida se llama "oreilles de christ" o sea "orejas de cristo" (los abuelos tenian un sentido del humor muy especial... jeje!) y se sirve con sirope de arce, y casi solamente en la temporada que se hace el sirope, a fines de febrero y buena parte del mes de marzo...

Marlene


----------



## RIU

Hola a todos, 

Los chicharrones se llaman en _llardons_ en Catalunya. 

Buenísimos en seco por que dan una sed que te lo bebes todo (cerveza, vino, y os lo aseguro, hasta hay que beben agua!!!).

Excelsa les a _coca de llardons_, nuevamente da una sed tremenda -y si no da igual- pero esta vez lo acompañaremos con cava preferiblemente, vinos dulces y/o rancios.

Hala, para despertar el gusanillo:
http://bcnmonamour.blogspot.com/2006_06_01_archive.html


----------



## Jigoku no Tenshi

En Venezuela es muy popular tambien el chicharrón, se come solito, y también se prepara como en un guiso y con este guiso se rellenan las arepas y las empanadas, pero ya que esta con el guiso deja de llamarse chicharrón y le decimos chicharronada, tambien a veces se prepara con la masa para hacer arepas y se comen arepas de chicharron, y a aquellos que no conozcan la arepa o la empanada, Aveiguen que es y despues de probar una empanada o una arepa de chicharronada seguros les daran ganas de hacer otro hilo preguntando si conocen de ellas

Saludos


----------



## DCPaco

Hola Pejeman...en EE.UU., he visto que a los chicharrones con más grasita, les llaman: cracklins.


En Tamaulipas el "chicharrón" es por supuesto como en todo México del cuero del cerdo frito.

Pero: No sé cómo sea en otras partes de México (digo porque cada vez que hablo de esto, me ven como bicho raro), pero en Tamaulipas comemos "chicharrón de res" que también se le dice chicharrón de vísceras. En sí, el bofe (el pulmón, de la res, frito) es mi parte favorita. En Tamaulipas se acostumbra tener, en las carnicerías los sábados y los domingos por la mañana, carnitas (de puerco) y chicharrón de res. El chicharrón de res (CDR--para no confundir) se come con tortillas recién hechas--si está recién hecho el CDR. Si es recalentado: en trocitos y frito nuevamente y luego en taco con algo de cilantro y cebolla y por supuesto con una salsa verde. (Ya hace hambre.) Si nunca han probado los CDR, no saben de lo que se están perdiendo.


----------



## pejeman

DCPaco said:


> Hola Pejeman...en EE.UU., he visto que a los chicharrones con más grasita, les llaman: cracklins.
> 
> 
> En Tamaulipas el "chicharrón" es por supuesto como en todo México del cuero del cerdo frito.
> 
> Pero: No sé cómo sea en otras partes de México (digo porque cada vez que hablo de esto, me ven como bicho raro), pero en Tamaulipas comemos "chicharrón de res" que también se le dice chicharrón de vísceras. En sí, el bofe (el pulmón, de la res, frito) es mi parte favorita. En Tamaulipas se acostumbra tener, en las carnicerías los sábados y los domingos por la mañana, carnitas (de puerco) y chicharrón de res. El chicharrón de res (CDR--para no confundir) se come con tortillas recién hechas--si está recién hecho el CDR. Si es recalentado: en trocitos y frito nuevamente y luego en taco con algo de cilantro y cebolla y por supuesto con una salsa verde. (Ya hace hambre.) Si nunca han probado los CDR, no saben de lo que se están perdiendo.


 
Hola DCPaco:

En el rancho de un amigo de Bacoachi, Sonora, me agasajaron además de con una deliciosa carne asada, con chiles verdes asados y puestos a sudar, con unos deliciosos CDR, como no los he vuelto a comer en mi vida. Tengo que regresar a la parte norte de mi tierra, el reino de la carne asada y la tortilla de harina.

Por otra parte, en Moby Dick, de H. Melville, en el capítulo LXV, encontré una referencia a lo que sin duda se trata de chicharrones de ballena.

"And this reminds me that certain Englishmen, who long ago were accidentally left in Greenland by a whaling vessel - *that these men actually lived for several months on the mouldy scraps of whales which had been left ashore after trying out the blubber. Among the Dutch whalemen these scraps are called "fritters;" which, indeed, they greatly resemble, being brown and crisp, and smelling something like old **Amsterdam** housewives' dough-nuts or oly-cooks, when fresh. They have such an eatable look that the most self-denying stranger can hardly keep his hands off*."


Y su traducción al español:

"...vivieron de hecho varios meses con los enmohecidos restos de ballenas que habían quedado en la orilla, después de destilar la grasa. Entre los balleneros holandeses esos restos se llaman *"frituras*", y a ellas, en efecto, se parecen mucho, por ser crujientes y de color tostado, y oler, cuando están frescos algo así como los buñuelos o pastelillos de aceite de las amas de casa del viejo Amsterdam. Tienen un aspecto tan apetitoso que el más abnegado recién llegado difícilmente puede dejar de echarles mano" (Trad. de Jose Ma. Valverde, Ed. Bruguera 1986).

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## loladamore

En el Reino Unido los chicharrones crujientes se llaman _*pork scratchings*_ y son una botana tradicional en los _pubs_. Encontré *esta página*, para su información. No es lo mismo *scratchings* que _*crackling*_, como pueden ver si buscan *pork rind* in wikipedia en inglés. Viene un panorama mundial (bueno, unos cuantos países) a diferencia de la página en español de chicharrón que es más escueta.

Saludos.


----------



## qbnaenmiami

Aqui en Miami, es muy comun ver el chicharron, nosotros los cubanos los comemos muy a menudo. A veces hacemos hasta chicharron de pollo, con el pellejo del pollo. Los tenemos en bolsitas como papitas (pork rinds) tambien los hacemos en la casa, y hacemos un plato que se llama fufu', platano verde hervido y majado como puree de papa (mangu' en Puerto Rico) y a eso le echamos chicharrones por encima con un mojito echo de ajo, sal y limon sofrito en aceite de oliva. Inclusive algunas panaderias aqui en Miami, hacen pan de chicharron (el pan de flauta cubano con pedacitos de chicharron en la masa.


----------



## ayaram7700

qbnaenmiami said:


> Aqui en Miami, es muy comun ver el chicharron, nosotros los cubanos los comemos muy a menudo. A veces hacemos hasta chicharron de pollo, con el pellejo del pollo. Los tenemos en bolsitas como papitas (pork rinds) tambien los hacemos en la casa, y hacemos un plato que se llama fufu', platano verde hervido y majado como puree de papa (mangu' en Puerto Rico) y a eso le echamos chicharrones por encima con un mojito echo de ajo, sal y limon sofrito en aceite de oliva. Inclusive algunas panaderias aqui en Miami, hacen pan de chicharron (el pan de flauta cubano con pedacitos de chicharron en la masa.


 

Hola a todos, mm qué antojo tengo de comer chicharrones, en Chile también hacemos el pan con los chicharrones en la masa, y cosa curiosa, el año pasado fui a Chile y encontré pan con chicharrones en el  supermercado. Fui  a eso de las 4 pm, el pan estaba recién salido del horno y con un aroma, apenas pude pagarlo y despaché dos o tres antes de llegar  a casa. Antes este pan era exclusivamente algo casero pero veo que la costumbre en lugar de apagarse, ha prosperado hasta hacerse comercial. En todo caso, les contaré que en el sur de Chile, entre Chiloé y Puerto Montt existe aún la costumbre de matar un cerdo y hacer lo que se llama "reitimiento" (derretimiento) en cualquier casa, y si quieres ir, tu pagas algo y puedes entrar y comer lo que se te antoje (pestiños, chicharrones, sopaipillas, salchichas de sangre o "prietas", todo cocinado en manteca recién hecha del difunto puerquito) y aparte de lo que puedas comer, te llevas un paquete de chicharrones y otras delicias y disfrutas en tu casa. El reitimiento puede durar todo el día y es una costumbre muy antigua. Casi no entiendo que alguien no coma cerdo, pero eso da para otro hilo.

Saludos,

Ayaram7700


----------



## zebedee

En el post nº 13, nuestra querida Chaska nos avisó con este comentario:



> Este hilo empieza a preocuparme. Asi que estoy enamorada de la comida mexicana (y de chicharrones), yo estaba dejandolo un rato ... pero esta muy cerca a la frontera de chat.
> 
> Les pido leer esto una vez mas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ... promote thought-provoking, insightful conversation...
> 
> 
> 
> No quiero cerrar este hilo, pero estamos muy cerca.
> 
> saludos,
> Chaska
Click to expand...

Visto que no hemos mejorado desde entonces y que la respuesta de la pregunta original está contestada y con creces, este hilo queda cerrado.

Gracias a todos los participantes.


----------

